# Epic Frog Names



## wjesse (Jan 27, 2008)

I have 3 Azureus who need epic names. My daughter likes Princess Rapunzel, Flynn Ryder and Cutie. I was thinking something a little more badass. 

They are a male, female and juvi. What names would do these frogs justice?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Thor,Nefertiti,and squirt


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i name my pair woody and wendy. i sure do miss them


----------



## wjesse (Jan 27, 2008)

Thor is a good one


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Larry, Curly, and Moe


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Billy, Bob, and Joe.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Larry, Daryl and Daryl


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

joe Dirt......


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

My female Azureus is named Seka.

John


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Merlin, Zardoz, and Inari


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> My female Azureus is named Seka.
> 
> John


Wow I find that so hard to believe....not. 
Do you have other females named Ginger Lynn, Christy Canyon, and Nikki Hart?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Wow I find that so hard to believe....not.
> Do you have other females named Ginger Lynn, Christy Canyon, and Nikki Hart?


Actually, Belladonna, Nina Hartley and Venessa Del Rio.

John


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Actually, Belladonna, Nina Hartley and Venessa Del Rio.
> 
> John



Olivia Del Rio is the better Del Rio...and you need an Anita Blond or blonde too (however she spells it)


----------



## xTimx (Mar 14, 2013)

Calypso for the female. or if you're into the D&D thing, Wee Jas, Lolth, boccob. 

some others are Osiris, Azmodan, Mittens, Wraith, Sapphire, Ellesmere, Polyphemus, Artemis, Helios, Xerxes, Pisces, Aries......

cmon......how many more do you want? LOL


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Wow I find that so hard to believe....not.
> Do you have other females named Ginger Lynn, Christy Canyon, and Nikki Hart?





Enlightened Rogue said:


> Actually, Belladonna, Nina Hartley and Venessa Del Rio.
> 
> John





Dendro Dave said:


> Olivia Del Rio is the better Del Rio...and you need an Anita Blond or blonde too (however she spells it)


Guys, I'm going to have to confiscate your frogs...


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

How about Phil, Miss Kay, and Si?

DUCK COMMANDER.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

*Male:*

Ronan, Thoran, Dex, Rya'c


*Female:*

Teyla, Larrin, Vala


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I like Princess Rapunzel, Flynn Ryder and Cutie


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

jacobi said:


> Guys, I'm going to have to confiscate your frogs...


The Hellz you are...
Then it would just be porn 24/7...
Wait, that doesn't sound so bad!


----------



## wjesse (Jan 27, 2008)

Sapphire is pretty epic. 

Phil, Miss Kay and Si is totally awesome! 

Mittens sounds like a cat. 

My three year old daughter came up with beep, bop, tiny, cutie, cozy, piggy... She just changes their names at random 

If I do stick with Rapunzel and Flynn Ryder I can just change Cutie to Max!

I should, however, find a good unisex name for cutie just in case he turns out to be a girl!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

wjesse said:


> If I do stick with Rapunzel and Flynn Ryder I can just change Cutie to Max!


<ahem> that's *Princess* Rapunzel


----------



## Ultravincent (Sep 3, 2012)

Since the frogs are all of Central/South America origin, I think they should have spanish or portuguese names.


----------



## wjesse (Jan 27, 2008)

Ultravincent said:


> Since the frogs are all of Central/South America origin, I think they should have spanish or portuguese names.


So Epopeya and Epopéia?


----------



## wjesse (Jan 27, 2008)

frogface said:


> <ahem> that's *Princess* Rapunzel


Yes, sorry. Technically they should be Princess Rapunzel and Eugene Fitzherbert


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

William, Kate and ... coming soon.


----------



## wjesse (Jan 27, 2008)

Perhaps She-ra, He-man and Orco


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok the definitive choice has arrived...

*KATE BECKINSALE*... Then you call the other 2 *"*The ones that don't deserve names because they aren't* Kate Beckinsale**"* 










*P.S.* This is my PC wallpaper


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Leonidas, William Wallace, and Samson. Those are epic names.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Not a big fan, but Homer, Marge & Bart are fine.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

If it were up to me, I would name them: 

Phil, Miss Kay, and Si,

or if the unsexed one turns out to be female, 

Phil, Miss Kay, and Sadie (Willie's Daughter). 

From Si to Sadie. How different could you get?


----------



## wjesse (Jan 27, 2008)

frog dude said:


> If it were up to me, I would name them:
> 
> Phil, Miss Kay, and Si,
> 
> ...


I was really liking Uncle Si/ Sadie until I realized what their favorite dish is...


----------



## wjesse (Jan 27, 2008)

Bum bum buuuuuummmmmm!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

wjesse said:


> View attachment 56098
> 
> Bum bum buuuuuummmmmm!


Yuck. As long as I don't have to eat that, I'll still watch the show.


----------



## wjesse (Jan 27, 2008)

Frog legs are their favorite food for those who don't watch the show


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

If they like the taste of frog legs, can't they just eat chicken? I hear they taste the same.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Ill admit it... Ive eaten frog legs... And they were pretty freakin tasty. They do taste a bit like chicken and have about the same texture. 

I named my leucs The Blob, Mini, and Luke. Mini is no longer mini though :/


----------



## wjesse (Jan 27, 2008)

Leuc Flywalker was one of my first darts


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

wjesse said:


> Leuc Flywalker was one of my first darts


Rad...but shouldn't that be Leuc Treewalker? Since that is what Dendrobates means


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Dendro Dave said:


> Rad...but shouldn't that be Leuc Treewalker? Since that is what Dendrobates means


Oh, come on. You, of all people, should know. 'Treewalker' just doesn't have the same effect as 'Flywalker'. 

Wait...we were talking about names for azureus. Then we were talking about Duck Commander. Then frog legs. Now we are talking about leuc flywalker/treewalker. And now, with the help of Dave, I can also predict a Zardos takeover in this thread's future. Oh, how we can derail a thread.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

frog dude said:


> Oh, come on. You, of all people, should know. 'Treewalker' just doesn't have the same effect as 'Flywalker'.
> 
> Wait...we were talking about names for azureus. Then we were talking about Duck Commander. Then frog legs. Now we are talking about leuc flywalker/treewalker. And now, with the help of Dave, I can also predict a Zardos takeover in this thread's future. Oh, how we can derail a thread.


LoL...read the thread tags 

Zardoz lives!!!!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I really hope nobody checks google for some of the names they don't recognize... That would be an interesting search results page. You guys are crazy.

One of my friends in college named a couple of my frogs "Franklin" and "Mr. Banana Grabber". (If you get the reference, we can be friends  )


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

carola1155 said:


> I really hope nobody checks google for some of the names they don't recognize...


Too late. I'm scarred for life. Quick! Somebody give me frogs! It's the only cure!


----------

